# What was the most interesting non-cash tip you received?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have all kinds of crap from vendors over past three years most of which I did not know existed..., maybe because I am in Austin and free crap and promotion crap breeds like crazy (especially around festival times), but what are some of the things you get in general that may pass off as a tip..like hey, want a VIP pass to an event that costs me NOTHING, but is worth a lot to a corporation with open bar and free food? Anytime I get one (and go) it is usually amazing, but then regret it because it is a night I missed out on making money...then end up like a moron like the ones I drive around (now I am just that idiot pax by end of night) lol

But in all reality what are some of the tips you have gotten from people that are not cash, but passed off as a tip?

I ask this because SXSW here is near, and wondering what 'is' actually worth it...or not. lol Or I should say, what is actually considered a "tip" and not "junk" passed off as a tip that you have received?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

The cash tips are nice, but the warm smiles, pleasant attitudes and occasional words of wisdom are priceless.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Big nugs....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

The kind that is sticky or the kind that jiggles?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

A six pack of beer from a local brewery. Here's a picture of my monkey with it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BOlNpukAm6S/


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

3 cans of Elvis Juice IPA.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FXService said:


> A six pack of beer from a local brewery. Here's a picture of my monkey with it.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BOlNpukAm6S/


I LIKE IT...!!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I've gotten bad weed (tossed), craft beer, a bottle of champagne, sous vide 3% marble steak (which is awesome) from a chef Ive picked up several times...but the best tip is always...

Titties.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

One guy gave me his Ray-Ban's. Or he might have left them on the back seat and I just thought they were my tip?

On lady did give me 3 Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I've had an offer to go with my 4 male pax's into a strip club with them. Didn't go.

I've had 4 lesbians coming out from a "sip & paint" place heading to a bar with live bands ask me to join them for their d***-hunt for the night. Didn't go with them, either.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

got a free appetizer coupon from a chef at a local steakhouse.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Not really a tip. Pax forgot his crown royal..
I drink it all.. when I came back home


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

got a Winchester 300 once from an old guy who was just finishing up his last hunting trip. 

also got fed and laid as a tip once. cute girl needed a trip a few hrs away. she was having a hard time finding a driver. when I picked her up and started the trip she was very thankful. we hit it off and when I got to her destination she offered to feed me. i accepted don't know why but I seemed comfortable enough with her. she cooked we watched Netflix and chilled. 1 thing led to another.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> Not really a tip. Pax forgot his crown royal..
> I drink it all.. when I came back home


Oooooohhhh! Then you can save the bag to put all your marbles in



Seahawk3 said:


> got a Winchester 300 once from an old guy who was just finishing up his last hunting trip.
> 
> also got fed and laid as a tip once. cute girl needed a trip a few hrs away. she was having a hard time finding a driver. when I picked her up and started the trip she was very thankful. we hit it off and when I got to her destination she offered to feed me. i accepted don't know why but I seemed comfortable enough with her. she cooked we watched Netflix and chilled. 1 thing led to another.


What did you guys watch?



Merc7186 said:


> I've gotten bad weed (tossed), craft beer, a bottle of champagne, sous vide 3% marble steak (which is awesome) from a chef Ive picked up several times...but the best tip is always...
> 
> Titties.


Yeah I would be pissed if someone gave me a bag of sexy mexy


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

A couple gave me their leftovers from a restaurant I picked them up at. Was expensive crab gnocchi alfredo


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I have all kinds of crap from vendors over past three years most of which I did not know existed..., maybe because I am in Austin and free crap and promotion crap breeds like crazy (especially around festival times), but what are some of the things you get in general that may pass off as a tip..like hey, want a VIP pass to an event that costs me NOTHING, but is worth a lot to a corporation with open bar and free food? Anytime I get one (and go) it is usually amazing, but then regret it because it is a night I missed out on making money...then end up like a moron like the ones I drive around (now I am just that idiot pax by end of night) lol
> 
> But in all reality what are some of the tips you have gotten from people that are not cash, but passed off as a tip?
> 
> I ask this because SXSW here is near, and wondering what 'is' actually worth it...or not. lol Or I should say, what is actually considered a "tip" and not "junk" passed off as a tip that you have received?


Never pee uphill


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

we watched that 70s show lol


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> we watched that 70s show lol


Little teenage angst and Ashton would do it. Nice call


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Little teenage angst and Ashton would do it. Nice call


I do love that 70s show


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Drove a guy from the emerald cup in Santa Rosa to SFO he left a box full of pot in my trunk.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Got on the VIP list to an American Ninja Warrior taping.


----------



## DelrayUber (Aug 21, 2017)

LUX trip from Delray Beach to Ft Lauderdale. 2 guys. Stopped at a liquor store before dropping them off, guy buys 5 bottles of top shelf ($400+) bottles of tequila. Invites me in his 4 million dollar waterfront house for a couple shots. Would have stayed and chilled for a while but I was really hungry so I left.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Never pee uphill


or into the wind


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> or into the wind


And ESPECIALLY NOT...

Into a tornado...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I've been offered herbal rewards twice now. I declined in both cases, but I did find it amusing they would think about offering that to a stranger.
> 
> A dude offered me a beer last night which I also declined. Very strange to offer that to a driver.


One guy gave me 2 Coronas from his freshly purchased case. He said "put it in the glove box for when your done".


----------



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

Some guy gave me his leftovers from Olive Garden. Didn't eat it, of course.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> This leftovers thing freaks me out. I mean how desperate do these pax think we are to want to munch on their half eaten scraps. That and letting food sit and stink up my car for the rest of the night. I want to tell them, no thanks, after this I'm going home where my wife is probably cooking up something 100x more healthy and delicious than that crap and guaranteed to be flu free. Just leave a tip and eat it yourself.


.sounds great...butt...

Does she approve of your tip...8>O

Rakos


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

An eighth of quality home-grown love.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> I have all kinds of crap from vendors over past three years most of which I did not know existed..., maybe because I am in Austin and free crap and promotion crap breeds like crazy (especially around festival times), but what are some of the things you get in general that may pass off as a tip..like hey, want a VIP pass to an event that costs me NOTHING, but is worth a lot to a corporation with open bar and free food? Anytime I get one (and go) it is usually amazing, but then regret it because it is a night I missed out on making money...then end up like a moron like the ones I drive around (now I am just that idiot pax by end of night) lol
> 
> But in all reality what are some of the tips you have gotten from people that are not cash, but passed off as a tip?
> 
> I ask this because SXSW here is near, and wondering what 'is' actually worth it...or not. lol Or I should say, what is actually considered a "tip" and not "junk" passed off as a tip that you have received?


Next time you go
Hand out free Promo Uber and Lyft rides with your number to EVERY Vendor !

Have fun
Make money.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I have all kinds of crap from vendors over past three years most of which I did not know existed..., maybe because I am in Austin and free crap and promotion crap breeds like crazy (especially around festival times), but what are some of the things you get in general that may pass off as a tip..like hey, want a VIP pass to an event that costs me NOTHING, but is worth a lot to a corporation with open bar and free food? Anytime I get one (and go) it is usually amazing, but then regret it because it is a night I missed out on making money...then end up like a moron like the ones I drive around (now I am just that idiot pax by end of night) lol
> 
> But in all reality what are some of the tips you have gotten from people that are not cash, but passed off as a tip?
> 
> I ask this because SXSW here is near, and wondering what 'is' actually worth it...or not. lol Or I should say, what is actually considered a "tip" and not "junk" passed off as a tip that you have received?


1/2 a box of un eaten dominoes pizza, with 1 slice 1/2 eaten by these 2 ladies? ROFLMAO,jmo


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

Two drunk college girls flashed me their **** and said that was my tip!!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Most unique tip: box seat for Earth, Wind and Fire.

Most frequent non cash tip: weed.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh yes...a GENUINE Cuban cigar...8>)

Rakos


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I've had 4 lesbians coming out from a "sip & paint" place heading to a bar with live bands ask me to join them for their d***-hunt for the night.


Duck hunt?

Hunting during the night, especially after drinking sounds dangerous to me.

Got my front windows tinted for free as a tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dock hunt...

What do you do...

Try to find a boat with a key...?

Rakos


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Now that I think of it, all of my extracurricular activities were with non pax, considering the person that requested the ride wasn't the one actually boarding my vehicle. Being that no rules were violated, I got some oral after one ride, picked up some chick and banged her in my back seat off app and procured a buddy while feuling up. I have broken no rules and am still enjoying life.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

A fat girl stuck her tongue in my ear, and told me she was leaving a present for me. It was her sodden panties in the rear seat pocket. 

A different, less fat girl left a pair of nearly new, very expensive designer shoes that I sold on eBay for $120 or so.... so that worked out.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> got a Winchester 300 once from an old guy who was just finishing up his last hunting trip.
> 
> also got fed and laid as a tip once. cute girl needed a trip a few hrs away. she was having a hard time finding a driver. when I picked her up and started the trip she was very thankful. we hit it off and when I got to her destination she offered to feed me. i accepted don't know why but I seemed comfortable enough with her. she cooked we watched Netflix and chilled. 1 thing led to another.


Pics/video or its BS!



jester121 said:


> A fat girl stuck her tongue in my ear, and told me she was leaving a present for me. It was her sodden panties in the rear seat pocket.
> 
> A different, less fat girl left a pair of nearly new, very expensive designer shoes that I sold on eBay for $120 or so.... so that worked out.


How much did Rakos give you for the fat chick's panties?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Pics/video or its BS!
> 
> How much did Rakos give you for the fat chick's panties?


yes because in the moment I took pics and or video. believe what you want i don't care.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> yes because in the moment I took pics and or video. believe what you want i don't care.


That is so true. Had I stopped everything to plug in my dashcam, they wouldn't have finished. Talk about a mood killer. I'm gonna get some pre Uber lovin. Catch y'all later.



jester121 said:


> A fat girl stuck her tongue in my ear, and told me she was leaving a present for me. It was her sodden panties in the rear seat pocket.
> 
> A different, less fat girl left a pair of nearly new, very expensive designer shoes that I sold on eBay for $120 or so.... so that worked out.


Some drunk girl left a single shoe in my back seat. Kept it for a day, then chucked it after not hearing from her.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Weed, weed edibles, and cocaine would be my top 3 interesting tips. People sure are friendly in Colorado.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> yes because in the moment I took pics and or video. believe what you want i don't care.


Fine! Just make sure to capture it next time!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The cash tips are nice, but the warm smiles, pleasant attitudes and occasional words of wisdom are priceless.


Lol, no I prefer money


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I've gotten bad weed (tossed), craft beer, a bottle of champagne, sous vide 3% marble steak (which is awesome) from a chef Ive picked up several times...but the best tip is always...
> 
> Titties.


.....smothered in peanut butter!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

A lovely pair of $140 women's sunglasses that were left by a CHEAP PIECE OF SHIT PAX who not only ordered a Pool trip to the airport ( it was surging and he probably figured "hey, if I can save $10 by screwing over the driver, why the heck not?"), but he only tipped me $3 after bragging about his wealth for the entire torturous 75-minute ride.

His spoiled little wifey must have taken off her sunglasses during the trip, I didn't realize they were in my back seat until long after the fact, once they became mine.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy !!



Edited to add:

They happen to be just my style and I love them.



james725 said:


>


Wth


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> or into the wind


Or on an electric fence 

Most interesting non-cash tip I received: a wet one from an intoxicated rider who, in between her babbling, kept saying I have a beautiful mind.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

5 Cards for One free item @ Chicafila and a warm Chocalate Chip cookie on arrival when i picked him up at ____!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Weed, cocaine, Adderall, titty flash, and two $5 vouchers to potbelly by a manager.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Straight male pax once offered to massage my shoulders, i knew he was bluffing. I called him on his bluff. let's just say it was an incredibly awkward 2-3 minutes. i think it was more like 1 minute or so, but the awkwardness made every second felt like 10 seconds.

he didn't wanna look like a liar and i didn't wanna back down. male ego, lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Weed and coke......also had an couple in town for the Carnegie Mellon graduation ceremony. They tipped me the mom's $75 meal from a high end restaurant that they had the chef put straight into take out container from kitchen. I ate it with a three cent sheetz spork.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> titty flash


yeah this is definitely a good one. keep your 1, 2, 3 bucks and give me a flash. if it's 4, 5, then i prefer the cash haha



jgiun1 said:


> Weed and coke......also had an couple in town for the Carnegie Mellon graduate son and tipped me the moms 75 dollar meal from high end restaurant that they had the chef put straight into take out container from kitchen. I ate it with a three cent sheetz spork.


75$ for a dinner, what the hell was in this plate to make it worth that much?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> yeah this is definitely a good one. keep your 1, 2, 3 bucks and give me a flash. if it's 4, 5, then i prefer the cash haha
> 
> 75$ for a dinner, what the hell was in this plate to make it worth that much?


Scallops, roasted potatoes, cauliflower and some killer rice side.....it was the best meal I ever ate with a cheap plastic fork.
One shrimp cocktail appetizer where they ate is $25


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Carnegie Mellon





jgiun1 said:


> Scallops, roasted potatoes, cauliflower and some killer rice side.....it was the best meal I ever ate with a cheap plastic fork.
> One shrimp cocktail appetizer where they ate is $25


Lol. Just Googled it. Carnegie is a very private college where more than 50% of the student body is made up of wealthy Caucasian kids. This explains the expensive food. Surprise they took an UberX though. Or are you UberBlack or Select?

High dining food and cheap plastic forks go good together like Kanye West and Kim Kardashian.... mauhahaha


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Weed, cocaine, Adderall, titty flash, and two $5 vouchers to potbelly by a manager.


You had me at "Weed"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> Lol. Just Googled it. Carnegie is a very private college where more than 50% of the student body is made up of wealthy Caucasian kids. This explains the expensive food. Surprise they took an UberX though. Or are you UberBlack or Select?
> 
> High dining food and cheap plastic forks go good together like Kanye West and Kim Kardashian.... mauhahaha


You'd be surprised how many self made rich people in my market use X. After dinner hours until bar close here costs an arm and a leg, and sometimes surged high given the amount of bars and restaurants per capita and demand.

Last year though, I was hustling in my 34K car I owned and bought from my main job before it got totaled by a non fault blow through stop sign lady. It didn't qualify for XL but Pax weren't lacking comfort, and got value. Now I bought a cheaper car just for rideshare, and it's actually funny the amount of cheap rich people that use just a high surged X, espically the CMU campus. (If you look closer also, only 15% of the rich kids have car's on campus $$$$$)


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Coke and titties at the strip club. That was a fun night at Stars Caberet. Best female pax ever


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Someone brought me a box of dark chocolate magnolia ice cream... also got a bouquet of flowers... an an autographed book from the author himself (history book).


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Someone brought me a box of dark chocolate magnolia ice cream... also got a bouquet of flowers... an an autographed book from the author himself (history book).


That sounds so pleasant and peaceful, I never get anything nice like that, just drunks and egos and door slams. Lol


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> You'd be surprised how many self made rich people in my market use X. After dinner hours until bar close here costs an arm and a leg, and sometimes surged high given the amount of bars and restaurants per capita and demand.
> 
> Last year though, I was hustling in my 34K car I owned and bought from my main job before it got totaled by a non fault blow through stop sign lady. It didn't qualify for XL but Pax weren't lacking comfort, and got value. Now I bought a cheaper car just for rideshare, and it's actually funny the amount of cheap rich people that use just a high surged X, espically the CMU campus. (If you look closer also, only 15% of the rich kids have car's on campus $$$$$)


Only #7


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

pot! airport, pax are like, want this pot? I can’t take it with me

I got a collection of pot but I don’t smoke... I like the way raw pot smells


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> pot! airport, pax are like, want this pot? I can't take it with me
> 
> I got a collection of pot but I don't smoke... I like the way raw pot smells


Use the seeds to grow your own.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Use the seeds to grow your own.


Seeds! lol!!!!! Seattle, Brah, weed is cheaper than beer


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

A couple of sweet non-cash tips:

My first ever Uber trip in Austin was a Select pax who had me drive him around town all day (6 hours) and leave the meter running while he ate dinner, ran errands, etc. After he left Vince Young's Steakhouse where apparently he had a nice glass of scotch he told me to take him to a liquor store so he could buy me a bottle; however, I told him I don't drink scotch and about the only thing I drink regularly was red wine - to which he said great he had some cases of old vine red wine in his hotel room. A couple of hours later I dropped him at his hotel room and while the bell captain was unloading the trunk full of stuff he gathered all day from his errands, he ran to his room and came back with 2 bottles of nice red zin (only $30/each) but he also gave me $200 cash tip - and the Select fare was $680 ... nice 1st trip. Went home fed the dog, took a couple of more trips and called it a day.
A couple of years ago picked up my 1 and only trip on the "wrong side of the tracks" at 3am - I had actually seen the guy's ping popup a few times and finally decided to pick up the Select pax - it was a really short trip min fare on Select $1o. But he gave me $20 cash tip and 2 VIP seats to Cirque du Solei show (value $180/each) for the show at Circuit of the Americas that weekend - turns out he was the team doctor (so he got the tickets free) - but my girlfriend wanted to go anyway and I would never have sprung for $180 seats ... so it worked out brilliantly.
Took Lux pax to F1 races at Circuit of the Americas and they had me pick them up after the races too. Since they had VIP seats, I made small talk with my regular lux pax and said they probably had the best seats in the house to which he replied that was pretty close to the action and he got all the amenities including access to the paddock and driver meet & greets. And then he gave me his VIP passes for Sunday saying that his wife wanted to go to Aspen instead of the race, so I gladly accepted the VIP passes and went to watch the F1 race after I dropped him & his wife at Signature on Sunday. *I also got a $50 cash tip each leg from my pax too
Some guys who were promoting their new product at SXSW gave me 2 of their wireless speakers as a tip with the - "sorry all out of cash" routine. And while I would never have bought those speakers, I have used them a couple of times - they sound fine. And my sister loves the one I gave her for her camping trips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

A bag of mixed goodies from some driver in Minnesota


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

i phone 10 left on the seat


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

great bambino said:


> i phone 10 left on the seat


We're you able to flip it or was it overheating with tracking lol


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

UberMurphy said:


> Two drunk college girls flashed me their **** and said that was my tip!!


See id do grocery store runs for that.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> We're you able to flip it or was it overheating with tracking lol


When I first started, an I phone mysteriously got deposited into u.s. post mailbox. I would love to have seen his face when tracked it to the mailbox and was unable to retrieve it.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I received a $6000 bed from Mattress Firm For getting three Chinese Nationals from Dallas to Nashville overnight for a meeting (with Mattress Firm) last June.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberbrent said:


> I received a $6000 bed from Mattress Firm For getting three Chinese Nationals from Dallas to Nashville overnight for a meeting (with Mattress Firm) last June.


Whoa, that's insane! lol


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I got my 15 minutes of fame...story went global


----------



## Gator91 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ended up with half a case of cheap beer on NYE since PAX realized they couldn't take it into the bar, ended up giving it to another PAX that wanted to stop to get beer. Also got a chocolate bar the other night when I stopped so PAX could pick up cigs, didn't mind it was right on the way and took maybe 3 min.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I was offered some table scraps that a pax had in a cardboard box from her restaurant meal. I declined.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Big nugs....8>)
> 
> Rakos


Lol. Me tooo. Lmao!!!!!! Especially in Tampa.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I was given wings once from Wingstop. I'll accept wings. They usually go untouched until eaten.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

corniilius said:


> I was given wings once from Wingstop. I'll accept wings. They usually go untouched until eaten.


Yeah, that would be hard to pass up for sure. Maybe the only left over I'd go for myself that is a for sure bet lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I was given wings once from Wingstop. I'll accept wings. They usually go untouched until eaten.





Jay Dean said:


> Yeah, that would be hard to pass up for sure. Maybe the only left over I'd go for myself that is a for sure bet lol


Not me.
I lick them and put them back!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Here breakfast tacos are king, thus one pax said hey stop by Tyson’s tacos, I’ll buy you one, yeah the name sounds plane but those boys know what they are doing and 24/7,I was excited, anyways I ordered a Avocado Abogado and the dude got in car and started thumbing through the tacos, it was so frustrating, once his thumb landed I had to watch that amazing taco go in the trash, it was so frustrating. I just drove right back and bought my own and got over it but was severely pissed. Pax are morons.I hate pax and food.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Tipping and gratuity in general seem few and far between these days.

But when a rare type of pax slips me a $20 bill for a $26 ride to the airport last night, I have to consider it a "most interesting non-cash tip."


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I picked up a guy in Charlotte. I took him about 45 minutes out of town to Lincolnton, NC. While in route a request came from 19 minutes away. It was a couple of ladies at a Walmart. They just came out of a bar down the shopping center and were glad they could get an Uber in the small town. They were older ladies that had been best friends for many years and were having a girls night out. They wanted to stop for food so we went through the local drive through and they bought me a burger. I dropped them off and went home.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not me.
> I lick them and put them back!


Thought you were a biter my friend. Lol


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> I have all kinds of crap from vendors over past three years most of which I did not know existed..., maybe because I am in Austin and free crap and promotion crap breeds like crazy (especially around festival times), but what are some of the things you get in general that may pass off as a tip..like hey, want a VIP pass to an event that costs me NOTHING, but is worth a lot to a corporation with open bar and free food? Anytime I get one (and go) it is usually amazing, but then regret it because it is a night I missed out on making money...then end up like a moron like the ones I drive around (now I am just that idiot pax by end of night) lol
> 
> But in all reality what are some of the tips you have gotten from people that are not cash, but passed off as a tip?
> 
> I ask this because SXSW here is near, and wondering what 'is' actually worth it...or not. lol Or I should say, what is actually considered a "tip" and not "junk" passed off as a tip that you have received?


Laid.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I've gotten bad weed (tossed), craft beer, a bottle of champagne, sous vide 3% marble steak (which is awesome) from a chef Ive picked up several times...but the best tip is always...
> 
> Titties.


Took pax to titty bar... they paid my cover so I would stay to give them a ride home. Sadly I didn't have cash on me and I couldn't get a buzz on due to being designated driver but still fun!



james725 said:


>


 You said just the tip!


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

About 1.5 grams of some Christmas trees smelled so good I had to stop working and go smoke that


----------

